# Question on BDG



## Wyndham (Jul 1, 2008)

I was looking on some post from Steve from last yr when he posted about BDG(BGD) from Ferro. This material collects/absorbs/reacts and bonds??? with gold in gold chloride solution then filtered off and ????
2 question: When the BDG trap the gold in that layer that floats on top of the solution, is it a gelatin or viscous substance that won't go through the filter and : what was used to percipt out the gold SMB? Did the BDG get put into another container with water and stirred and the SMB added or which precipitant was added. I read the different post and soon can't remember the or thought I was working on, I'm afraid the last 3 remaining brain cells are on over load, Thanks Wyndhan

PS what was the ratio of BDG(BGD) to solution, thanks


----------



## Irons (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's a link to the ferro site:
http://tinyurl.com/5d4yjo

If you contact them, they will send you the literature you need.

Be aware that you may get checked out by the Feds, since BDG can be used for other things that they would not approve of. If you live overseas, don't even bother.


----------



## Wyndham (Jul 1, 2008)

Irons, thanks for the URL. I've been trying to find the simplest method of recovery from e scrap 
So far, to me at lest, it looks like AP first filter rinse then HCL-CL then SMB 
I just was wondering if the BDG had any advantages. I was not sure as to what the steps were after introducing the BDG into the aucl solution and what ratio.
I was also looking at Randy's copper sulfate ion transfer. I like the old KISS rule Keep it simple, cause my light don't always get to the top floor :? See what I mean. 
 Thanks Wyndham


----------



## Irons (Jul 1, 2008)

According to the manufacturer, the loss from BDG being dispersed in the solution is about 4%. If you use it on E scrap, where the Gold content in the solution is very low, that 4% can carry away a substantial amount of Gold. You will have to concentrate the solution.


----------



## Wyndham (Jul 2, 2008)

Where would either SMB or ferric(ferrous) sulfate fall in the % of recovery compared to BDG, any idea?


----------



## Irons (Jul 2, 2008)

Wyndham said:


> Where would either SMB or ferric(ferrous) sulfate fall in the % of recovery compared to BDG, any idea?



The advantage that BDG has is that you can easily get .999 Gold on the first pass but you lose about 4% in the pulp. At $65. per gallon, you have to extract from solutions that are heavily loaded, otherwise the BDG loss wont cover the Gold recovered.
Ferrous sulfate can be very efficient if done properly and it's cheap.
Every process situation is different and you will have to try different ways on a small scale before you commit to any process.

On edit: BDG is a solvent and Ferrous Sulfate is a reducing agent. They perform two different things. Once you extract any Gold(III) Chloride with BDG, you still have to use a reducing agent to recover the Gold as metal.


----------



## Wyndham (Jul 2, 2008)

Irons, thanks for the heads up. So pardon me if I'm a bit confused. If I understand , first get au cl from what ever source then introduce BDG filter and hold onto the pregnant BDG then reduce with smb, ferrous sulfate right, or is the BDG introduced into a solution that may have other metals in solution like copper, etc as a contaminate as well as gold as in a AR solution
Or in the other case, go from first recovery say AP filter recover gold foils dissolve in HCL-CL making AU CL filter solution reduce solution with ferrous sulfate right? and then use the BDG on the left over solution from the AP if you think gold is in that solution
Am I missing a process or path. Thanks for any clarification you might have.
Wyndham


----------



## Lou (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm wondering how easy it is to synthesize butyl diglyme. I can easily order it but I'm wondering if it would be rather easy to synth it. My friend (also a chemist, but an organic chemist) is interested in doing it.


Off to the literature!


----------



## Noxx (Jul 2, 2008)

Lou, 
I have the patent about how to make it.

If I remember correctly, you need an autoclave because you need high pressure and temperature. Also, you're making about 20% BDG when the remainings are other butyls and glymes.

Let me know if you can't find the patent.


----------



## Irons (Jul 2, 2008)

Lou said:


> I'm wondering how easy it is to synthesize butyl diglyme. I can easily order it but I'm wondering if it would be rather easy to synth it. My friend (also a chemist, but an organic chemist) is interested in doing it.
> 
> 
> Off to the literature!



In drum quantity, it's a little less than $5 per pound. I have a source other than Ferro but they only sell in drums.


----------



## Lou (Jul 2, 2008)

I have an autoclave and a pressure reactor good to 150bar.


I would buy a drum, but only if I knew I could sell most of it to people here. I'd sell it for what it cost me to get it, plus a little for my time in repackaging it. If there's enough people interested I will order a drum from your supplier Irons.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 2, 2008)

I've got a quart from Ferro for free a few months ago, so for the moment I don't need it.

Maybe in the future if I use it a lot.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a 5 gallon bucket of it from Ferro.

Will sell it a resaonable price. Want to keep some of it for myself.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Aug 27, 2008)

At what price would you part for a gallon? I'd be willing to trade you some PGMs or apparatus or chemicals for some. Or there's always cash.


Lou


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd say $35.00 worth of gold, plus the shipping/handling cost in cash. I need to see how to best ship it, cheapest way? Steve


----------

